# b14 Projector conversion for a B13



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

I have been working with the b13 grill to replicate the skyline style grill i make for the b14, for shits and giggles I held a b14 grill up to a b13 grill and holy crap, They are the same width at the to and height is about the same! If this is true than the only factoring measument is the width of the top of the headlight. the b14 projector is 12" That means if the width from corner light to corner light is close to 51" you have a real easy conversion for the b13, If it isnt as wide all i would have to do is cutt the b14 skyline grill down the middle and take out the difference and reglass it together. You photochopers can have fun with this post. There was a thread about "syndicates grill" that had a b14 with projectors and the grill" I am sure some one has a front end pic of a b13 that they could mod...... 

Email me if anyone would like to give it a shot, I have an old set of projectors that are pretty beat up and i can always make a new grill to use.

[email protected]


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey man sorry I have sent you those measurements.. i had to go up to Everett all weekend for a camp and I jsut got home.. i will try to get those measurments tomorrow for you... how is the grill coming by the way...peace


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm currently looking into swapping out the stock 93 lights and grill for the 95-98 projectors and girll. Would the stock 93 corner lamps work or do i have to get the complete combo of all 3?


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

holy old thread batman.. way to bring up the past.. but good luck with that.. I woudsl say that you woudl have to go with the whole light combo. corners and headlights


----------

